# "Cold, dead hands"



## DCBluesman (Jan 25, 2007)

Just for grins, I thought some of you might share a little insight into your pen turning.  Not to bias anyone, but I'd ask that the replies be kept to penturning.  Bowl turners and other can take this to their favorite other sites and see the replies this gets.

Most of us have heard the saying  





> "I'll give up my (fill in the blank) when they pry it from my cold, dead hands."



What *ONE* tool, accessory, finish or jig do you feel that way about?  Why?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 25, 2007)

My Paul Huffman vise.  It is just a GREAT tool.  I no longer worry about straying/wondering drill bits.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 25, 2007)

My imagination. I experiment... a lot, and am constantly thinking up new things to try. Mainly just to see what I can come up with, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking for that one unique marketing edge for when I retire and this turning thing becomes my additional retirement income.[]


----------



## TBone (Jan 25, 2007)

I would have to agree with Scott.  Everything else can/will be upgraded or replaced but I waited too long to get my hands on the best penturning accessory I've seen so far.  That's my choice unless you consider my 45 as a penturning accessory.  []


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 25, 2007)

My Beall Collet Chuck. It just runs true! Since it showed up I don't worry about out-of-round pens. And, I can now make my own mandrels the length I want.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 25, 2007)

1/2-inch oval skew.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 26, 2007)

The keys to my shop. [][]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 26, 2007)

Can I put one hand on my PHD vise and one hand on my Beall collet chuck???????[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 26, 2007)

What Gerry said[]


----------



## PAPAJOEY (Jan 26, 2007)

MY SPINDLEMASTER... TOGETHER WITH MY SHAKING HANDS I CAN TURN ANY PEN !!!

I ALSO LOVE MY RUGER .44 MAG REVOLVER

PAPA JOEY


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 26, 2007)

3/4 roughing gouge, thats all i turn a pen with and finish with a skew.

and my ruger vaquero's .357 mag[][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 26, 2007)

CA - literally []


----------



## pssherman (Jan 26, 2007)

One thing? Impossible.
I'll give up my (anything in my shop, even if it is no longer useful) when they pry it from my cold, dead hands."

Ok, I admit it. I'm a packrat when it comes to anything which has even the remotest chance of being useful.

Paul in AR


----------



## vick (Jan 26, 2007)

My three car garage that has never had a car inside it since I moved in.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 26, 2007)

he said that I can't post here-----oh well


----------



## samuel07 (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I'm getting older the one thing I CAN'T do without is my glasses. The other thing is my exhaust fan six inches from the lathe.

It's beginning to sound like I better invest in the Bealle Chuck!


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 26, 2007)

It would have to be my imagination because everything else can be replaced. Even though I use certain tools all the time, it's more of habit. But my imagination keeps me trying new things; looking for that one the that I can make a pen out of that nobody else has thought of.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2007)

... my brand new recycled high tech, incredibly expensive paint roller buffer polisher system....

....cost $3, now I can take my wife and kids out for supper tonight with the other $80[][][][][][}]


Hey DC, whats clamped in YOUR hand


----------



## turned_for_good (Jan 26, 2007)

Right now, my shop heater.


----------



## Rochester (Jan 26, 2007)

My Visa Card.  Withour it I wouldn't be able to take advantage of the great buys on blanks, kits and wood when they come along.

rochester


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2007)

Lighting! Lights just make everything easier! Without lights, you'd be in the dark. []


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 26, 2007)

My lathe, without it there would be no pens at all.

My Glock, it scares the coyotes away.


----------



## Huzzah (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, maybe I'm just not dedicated enough here, but my reply is nothing.  Nothing in my shop is so valuable that I can't LIVE without it.  I might miss it, I might be bored without something, but I most certainly can LIVE without it [}]


----------



## Skye (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huzzah_
> <br />Okay, maybe I'm just not dedicated enough here, but my reply is nothing.  Nothing in my shop is so valuable that I can't LIVE without it.  I might miss it, I might be bored without something, but I most certainly can LIVE without it [}]



Except the oxygen. Highly underated.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have to say my Savinelli Autograph Pipe. 
I just think and create better when it's in my mouth lit or not!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 26, 2007)

Micromesh - My finishes would never be that impressive without it


----------



## Jcraigg (Jan 26, 2007)

RTJW,and The Pen Shop


             Jeff


----------



## LEAP (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />Right now, my shop heater.



I'll second that it was 3 degrees in the shop this morning. I just stopped in long enough to drop something on a shelf then back to the warmth of the house.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to the party, but I had to give this one some thought.

Lou, I think it would have to be my sharpening system, in my case Tormek.


----------



## kenwc (Jan 26, 2007)

My Beal Collet Chuck and its protection...Stainless Colt Python.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 26, 2007)

LOML  and my 40cal S&W[]

Everything else can be replaced.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Hey DC, whats clamped in YOUR hand



My Jet?  Nah.  I'd trade it in tomorrow.  My tools?  Nah.  They're just a mishmash or oddball stuff to me.  The PHD Sidevise?  Ooohhh...that would be a very tough one to give up, but nah.  My link to Russ Fairfield's website?  YES!  That would be it.  For two years plus, Russ has taken me in directions I couldn't imagine.  I bet I've read the entire site 50 times and yet I still look to it for inspiration.  I can't say it often enough.  Thank you Russ!


----------



## bdar (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't just say one thing, first it has to be my Vicmarc VL300VS  lathe, 2nd is the Sorby spiral tool with cutters, 3rd Vermec's complete deep hollowing kit and a full set of Crown chisels.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 27, 2007)

Dust collection system.  I just can not cut true coughing and hacking and I can only hold my breath so long.  Also hard to aim the 40 cal. baby eagle when coughing.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm with Gerry & George.
Beall collet chuck & PHD vise.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, let's see if I can get this thing back on track.  This is suppose to make you think through your decision.  It might even give other members a little insight into your personality.  

This is NOT "What's your favorite tool?"  This is not "What makes your pens different or special?"  This IS like the desert island survival game that many of you have played in corporate training courses.  

You have to choose ONE AND ONLY ONE tool, accessory, finish or jig. When you have narrowed it down to one, WHY did you select the one you did?  

Now I understand if you don't like the concept of the thread and don't want to play, but let's try to show a little something of ourselves and decision processes...and maybe a little of what we value...based only on the four categories.  Take a little time.  Open up a little.  It can't hurt you.  After all, we're hiding behind the internet. [8D]


----------



## skiprat (Jan 27, 2007)

OK Lou, I'll have another think about it. But first you need to tell us which category a ' Link to a web site' falls under.[}][]

tool - my imagination
accessory - my hands
finish - my eyes
jig - my right foot

Not sure which I'd give up though[]


----------

